# طرق ثنى المعادن والمواسير ..Bending Materials



## Eng-Maher (30 أغسطس 2006)

المادة العلمية ..........
http://www.umaine.edu/MechEng/Peterson/Research/SDT/RTE_Ranta-Maunus2.pdf

*BENDING DEVICE​HEATING TOOL FOR ANGLE-FORMING AND BENDING OF THERMOPLASTICS
للثرمو بلاستك
http://www.kamweld.com/Plastic_Sheet_Bending_With_Kamweld_s_Heating_Tools.pdf​Laser Bending of Tubes:
Mechanism, Analysis, and
Prediction

http://www.columbia.edu/~yly1/Li4.pdf

معدات المواسير
http://www.rems.de/maint_files/eng/files/REMS%20Bending%202006%20GBR.pdf​*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2006)

*مبدع*

مشاركة رائعة وموضوع بديع
تسلم الأيادي والأفكار


البغدادي:55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر. انا مش اد الكلام الكبير ده شكرا لك على تشجيعى وان شاء الله سيكون هناك المزيد .. هذا من فضل ربى عليا..اشكرك يل با شمهندس/ شكرى .


----------



## ابوخالد عبدالله (1 سبتمبر 2006)

رائع يا مهندس ماهر الف شكر حبيبي


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور ابوخالد واى خدمه يا جميل .. اخوك ماهر


----------



## amin22 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

eng amin
مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 سبتمبر 2006)

نورت يا هندسا مشكور امين .


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اية اللى بتعملة النهاردة دة يا بشمهندس ماهر انت يتخاف عليك من الحسد ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزى واخى بهاء والمقرب الى قلبى مشكور اخى وانا مش قد الكلام الكبير دة ويارب تستفاد انت واخوانى من شويه المواضيع دى وشكرا لك.


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 سبتمبر 2006)

استفادة ؟ انت بتتكلم فى اية يا بشمهندس انت عارف المواضيع اللى انت كتبتها النهاردة لو استخدمتها فى تقاريرى السنة فى الكلية هاطلع الاول على الدفعة
انت النهاردة فعلا مبدع مبدع والله مبدع


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا ينير طريقك انت تستاهل كل خير اخى م/ بهاء الدين


----------



## islam2a (9 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووور اسلام


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 ديسمبر 2006)

طرق ثنى المعادن والمواسير ..Bending Materials


----------



## على عبد السميع (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة مهندس /ماهر..... مش عرفين نودى جميلك فين كل يوم موضوع جديد 
بل كل ساعه موضوع جديد والموضوع أحسن وافضل من التانى .
اشكرك جدا


----------



## عبدالكريم2 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

و الله حاجه حلوه و مهمه ..

الف شكر اخ ماهر .


----------



## AlmathlooM (5 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم اخي جزاك الله الف خير .........ز بعد لو تدلنا على مكان الكتب او حد عنده كتب يعطينا


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

على عبد السميع قال:


> بصراحة مهندس /ماهر..... مش عرفين نودى جميلك فين كل يوم موضوع جديد
> بل كل ساعه موضوع جديد والموضوع أحسن وافضل من التانى .
> اشكرك جدا



------------------------------------
كتر خيرك ... ومشكور اخى على الكلام الطيب الجميل هذا يدل على اخلاقك الحميده الف شكر يا باشمهندس / على


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووور اخى عبد الكريم2 .. وانت احلى كتير ...... الف شكر 

مشكووووووور اخى AlmathlooM الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2007)

AlmathlooM قال:


> تسلم اخي جزاك الله الف خير .........ز بعد لو تدلنا على مكان الكتب او حد عنده كتب يعطينا



*********************
مشكور اخى العزيز :55:


----------



## AlmathlooM (20 مارس 2007)

أخي حتى الان لم يصلني شيئ


----------



## الجدى (20 مارس 2007)

نشكرك مهندس /ماهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
نرجو المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيد
جعله الله فى ميزان حســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــناتك يوم القيامة و صدقة جارية


----------



## وليد الدويك (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (21 مارس 2007)

الشكر كل الشكر لك الاخ المهندس ماهر


----------



## يقظان القيسي (21 مارس 2007)

Thank you veryyyyyyyyyyyyy Much Dear


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مارس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا ......،،،،
الاخ محمد طلعت الجدى 
والاخ وليد الدويك 
والاخ سامي صلاح عبده 
والاخ يقظان القيسي 
الف شكرلكم يا مهندسين المستقبل ..


----------



## المهندس2929 (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## alhabbash (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس ماهر علي يقدمه لنا لكي نستغيد شكرا الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مايو 2007)

العفو اخوانى بارك الله فيكم المنتدى بيكبر كل يوم بيكم .. تحياتى


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 مارس 2009)

موقع لماكن الثنى 

http://www.akyapak.com.tr/arapca/index.php?main=urun&pr=ahs_4_roller


----------



## hero2548 (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور بس ممكن طريق العمل بها وباللغة العربية ؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
لك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## fmharfoush (6 أبريل 2009)

مشاركة رائعة وموضوع بديع
تسلم الأيادي والأفكار


----------



## أسامة علي عمر (13 أبريل 2009)

حني المواسير : عبيها رمل و انتبه الى اللحام


----------



## وليد خضير (15 أبريل 2009)

أرجو المعذرة إنني لا أعرف كيفية المشاركة مع الأعضاء الأفاضل


----------



## حميد عبود (21 أبريل 2009)

_الشكر الجزبل ابعثه لك واحيي فيك هذا المجهود الرائع متمنبا لك الموفقية_


----------



## عادل حبيب (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير وأثابكم على قدر ما أفدتم الناس بنشر العلم:55::14:


----------



## ابو الاس (26 أبريل 2009)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## goodzeelaa (6 مايو 2009)

شكر خاص للمهندس ماهر


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## ابو محمود (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور يابش مهندس
ومشاركه منى فى الموضوع ممكن تشوفو الرابط http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S08K...F9C07A972&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2
لفيديو تشكيل المواسير بماكينه cnc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7YyHcbXRsQ


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع
واحب اضيف حاجه صغيرة شوفتهافي معرض ماك تك القاهرة نوفمبر2008
مكن cnc
صيني خاص ب tubebender
بيعمل كرسي كامل في خطوة واحدة

بواسطة 3 دلائل محورية في الاتجاهات الاساسية


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

الف شكر Research رائع جدا كنت محتاجه لشرح هذه العملية للطلبة
م.م/ وليد عيسى


----------



## wewell (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً كثيرا ً
ممكن طلب
 ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية bsen 1335-1 &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-2&1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
م.م / وليد عيسى


----------



## ودبيلا (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع وارجو ان تعم الفائده


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2009)

مشاركة رائعة وموضوع شيق ومشكور ياباش مهندس


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير .. مشكور و تمنياتي بالمزيد من المشاركات


----------



## eng\wael (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى امامى فرصة عمل فى مصنع تشكيل الصاج فهل اشتغل فى مجال الصيانة للماكينات وهل صيانة هذه الماكينات لاتحتاج مهندسين والفنيين بيقومو بالغرض علما بانى ايضا معروض على العمل فى خط انتاج الbending فى نفس المكان والناس كلها هناك بتهرب من الصيانة مش عارف ليه. ياريت حد يوضحلى عشان انا فعلا محتار ,وشكرا


----------



## SAKRSUPER (17 يوليو 2009)

انا بعمل على نفس المكن المشكلة 
ضبط خط الانتاج مع كل لفة
صيانة الضرفيل للمكنة وهى الاصعب بنسبة للمهندس المبتدا 
اما العمل فيحتاج الى التركيز فى العمل 
واللة الموفيق


----------



## ناصرمحمدناصر (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ىااخى عنا وعنكل الاخوة


----------



## م. شريف صلاح (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول فى البحث عن الموافع السهلة فى التعامل


----------



## salah84 (23 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

شكرا علي المجهود 
وياريت ممكن تساعدني عايز اصمم ماكينه يدويه لتكويع المواسير


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

احسنت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmadaref (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ياباشا والله يكثر من امثالك 
وممكن القى اكثر من دي انا طماع وشكرا لك على المجهود الخرافي 
وياريت اذا عندك اكثر تعطيني اياه ولو على رسايل خاصة والف شكر مجددا 
اخوك ياسر


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 ديسمبر 2010)

eng-yasser hassan قال:


> شكرا لك ياباشا والله يكثر من امثالك
> وممكن القى اكثر من دي انا طماع وشكرا لك على المجهود الخرافي
> وياريت اذا عندك اكثر تعطيني اياه ولو على رسايل خاصة والف شكر مجددا
> اخوك ياسر


 


شكرا اخى الحبيب ياسر بس طلبك صعب حبتين لان الاشراف فى القسم البحرى لا يوجد احد غيرى هناك فحمل ثقيل حبتين

وشكرا على الاطراء


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 ديسمبر 2010)

وشكرا لباقى الاعضاء على هذا الثناء


----------



## salah84 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*help me*



salah84 قال:


> شكرا علي المجهود
> وياريت ممكن تساعدني عايز اصمم ماكينه يدويه لتكويع المواسير


*reminder*


----------



## mezohazoma (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الفاضل بس هل الروابط تعمل هذا الموضوع منذ زمن بعيد


----------

